# Drywall over plaster/lath or Gut and Drywall



## polishingpeanut (Feb 10, 2011)

*Guide to lath and plaster........*

If you already have the mess from the walls you should seriously consider replacing the ceilings too. Unless thay are pristine of course. But even then, will all the other work disturb them......

I wrote a guide to lath and plaster that might help you, if I can unashamedly plug it here without alarming the spam police (although spam is technically unrelated info, I find that forums these days are oversensitive regarding links!) It is just info, there is nothing for sale!

Free how to repair or remove lath and plaster ceilings


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

I seem to remember a problem with plaster failing over time and adding it's weight above the drywall. Best to remove it IMO

Also Google Vermiculite Insulation Asbestos before you demo the ceiling. The Images are good to see as well


----------



## polishingpeanut (Feb 10, 2011)

*lights*

Don't forget that replacing the lath and plaster will enable you to work on the wiring in the ceilings and even have those fancy down lights that are difficult to fit into lath and plaster.

At least overboarding using drywall screws is a little better than when we had to use long board nails years ago!

Best get it all out if the house is a 'keeper' though.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

If it was me I would remove it, but it's going to be a LOT of extra work.


----------

